# Bobber ID and help



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I found these at a local tackle supply. Guy said several of the best crappie guys around buy them but he has no idea how the work. They seem perfect, light, but cast well - perfect for shallow water spring crappie fishing. Only problem is a 1/16ounce jig sinks it! and 1/32 pulls it way down. So what is it designed for? Minnows? They only sold one size. Anybody ever seen these?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Used to use them shellcracker fishing years ago. If crappie fishing, just one BB will do above hook and minnow. If it stands up, no problem....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

New one to me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I use them from time to time. Most are made out of Basa wood I believe. Davis Minnow farm sells them, you could call them and see who they sell them to local.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Have some*

I have several of these in different sizes. The lay flat technique will work with light enough sinker or no sinker. However, I prefer a vertical setup. Just run the line between the little rubber rings and weight accordingly. They are very sensitive. If you loose the rubber rings just get a piece of surgical tubing or something similar that will fit the bobber and cut a few 

They work great with a Bream Buster type pole


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are my favorite for fishing shellcracker, like Downtime said. I use no weight other than the weight of a pink worm when bed fishing. The float lies flat on the water, and the bait sinks naturally. The wind doesn't push them around like it does round bobbers. If you see the float give the slightest twitch, SET THE HOOK! Otherwise, the shellcracker will swallow the hook to his ass, and you have to retie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*material*



Splittine said:


> I use them from time to time. Most are made out of Basa wood I believe. Davis Minnow farm sells them, you could call them and see who they sell them to local.


Basa wood is the best, but I have seen them made from some kind of plastic stuff...at least that's what they look like to me . They are a bit heavier.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I've used em before......Very sensitive and I like em fer crickets!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I like them and porcupine quills.


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

I use them for bream fishing only. A minnow will pull them under if you try to use them for perch. They work good and they were all I used at one time but I've gone back to the regular foam corks mostly.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm thinking the crappie guys are using them in 18 - 24" of water with a 1/32 ounce jig


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they used to call them "quills". from my experience, no weight, small bait.
great for shellcracker on the bottom and bream on the bed.
it just kinda makes a small splash which you need on a bream bed.
quiet, or you'll run em off.

jack


----------

